# Einsendung von Screenshots



## Shipuu (1. Januar 2006)

Wuwuwuwu gelöscht!


----------



## Blackwing (1. Januar 2006)

In den News steht das die viele Screens erhalten haben, und diese jetzt nach den Ferien implementieren werden, da sie über die Feiertage andere Dinge zu tun haben. Was in meinen Augen auch durchaus nachzuvollziehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (1. Januar 2006)

Blackwing hat vollkommen recht. Alle Screenshots befinden sich bei uns und werden die kommende Woche implementiert, wie es eben auch in den News geschrieben wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

